# snow removal TV show series.



## billyd (Sep 25, 2011)

I've had this crazy idea for numerous years to try and produce or have a major TV network to help. Just to let the general public know of what we go thru, during a winter. And of course I'd like to include not only commercial contractors but state road crews, all over the globe.


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

I've been saying the same thing for several years. I think the name should be a combination of all the popular reality shows...something like "Deadliest Dynasty of Snowplow Stars".


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Camden;1817687 said:


> I've been saying the same thing for several years. I think the name should be a combination of all the popular reality shows...something like "Deadliest Dynasty of Snowplow Stars".


Yea. I like it. unfortunately they would ham it all to crap and make us out to be a bunch of winers out to make gold out of snow!

Ah, wait.....


----------



## billyd (Sep 25, 2011)

I wrote to discovery channel 2 years ago and they were quick to say no. I think if I got a variety of contractors from all over to get some shots with a go-pro or similar and make a video resume. I "think" they would bite, but who knows. I got pusher cam footage, pretty cool if you ask me.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Get Todd Hoffman in on it. They love to follow that guy around.


----------



## gc3 (Dec 6, 2007)

It'd have to be entertaining. A crazy boss screaming and freaking out about everything, some hot women in it, that rebel employee that's always getting in trouble that the boss wants to fire lol. Kind of like that Lizard Lick Towing show thats been on a few years


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

kimber750;1817696 said:


> Get Todd Hoffman in on it. They love to follow that guy around.


Would you let Todd drive your truck? I know I wouldn't let him drive my truck.....might have a spot for him on the shovel crew. :laughing:


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

I have also always thought a plowing show would be a great idea. The only problem is most of it would be exaggerated and things would be blown way out of proportion.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

BC Handyman;1817700 said:


> Would you let Todd drive your truck? I know I wouldn't let him drive my truck.....might have a spot for him on the shovel crew. :laughing:


I wouldn't give Todd a spoon to clear snow with.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Babes in bikinis plowing snow the network would love that.


----------



## billyd (Sep 25, 2011)

Its that most of general public thinks it's a cake walk plowing. Yes it isn't a hard job until you get the breakdowns, staying awake and working longer than an office jobs. And its a whole lot more than us the ones behind the wheel. We run 11 trucks, 3 snowblower crews, and 8 backhoes, and were a "small" company.


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

Think about all the things you could stage that would make the show enjoyable. You could bury a car with someone inside, knock down a few light poles, rip the hose off a gas pump that suddenly ignites, drop a plow on someone's foot, have 2 guys fist fight over a job and then you could fill in the space between by showing trucks running into each other. I think it would be a hit!


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Camden;1817723 said:


> Think about all the things you could stage that would make the show enjoyable. You could bury a car with someone inside, knock down a few light poles, rip the hose off a gas pump that suddenly ignites, drop a plow on someone's foot, have 2 guys fist fight over a job and then you could fill in the space between by showing trucks running into each other. I think it would be a hit!


Stage? Don't this happen in real life with employees?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)




----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

grandview;1817740 said:


> Stage? Don't this happen in real life with employees?


Was thinking the same thing. But he forgot back into a flag pole, get stuck in a ditch, have your plow fall off driving down the road and spending hours starting ridiculous threads on PS. :laughing:


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

kimber750;1817748 said:


> Was thinking the same thing. But he forgot back into a flag pole, get stuck in a ditch, have your plow fall off driving down the road and spending hours starting ridiculous threads on PS. :laughing:


All that for 35.00 an hr in Erie Pa.payup


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

Do you guys actually think Todd would fit in a plow truck? Might have to put him in a loader.


----------



## gc3 (Dec 6, 2007)

kimber750;1817748 said:


> Was thinking the same thing. But he forgot back into a flag pole, get stuck in a ditch, have your plow fall off driving down the road and spending hours starting ridiculous threads on PS. :laughing:


Don't forget the thread on testing fluid film if it works or not lol


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

cet;1817754 said:


> Do you guys actually think Todd would fit in a plow truck? Might have to put him in a loader.


If he shaved that thing on his chin and grew some hair,I'd swear it was JD


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

grandview;1817756 said:


> If he shaved that thing on his chin and grew some hair,I'd swear it was JD


Wouldn't have to grow too much hair, might have to lose some weight though.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

kimber750;1817748 said:


> Was thinking the same thing. But he forgot back into a *light* pole, get stuck in a ditch, have your plow fall off driving down the road and spending hours starting ridiculous threads on PS. :laughing:


Fixed it for Roy. :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

Mark Oomkes;1817759 said:


> Fixed it for Roy. :laughing::laughing::laughing:


Who here HASN'T knocked over a light pole (or two)?


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

Two light poles per season are figured into our overhead.....

All the legalities surrounding a TV show would be interesting....I probably wouldn't be able to watch, it would be way too frustrating, like watching ice road truckers and ax men.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

billyd;1817694 said:


> I wrote to discovery channel 2 years ago and they were quick to say no. I think if I got a variety of contractors from all over to get some shots with a go-pro or similar and make a video resume. I "think" they would bite, but who knows. I got pusher cam footage, pretty cool if you ask me.


American pickers filmed their own clips for years before history picked them up.

Anyone see TOP GEAR a few weeks ago when they modified a Chevy 4x4 short school bus on 44's and a Meyer Vee plow?......surprised how well the plow handle the trees....


----------



## billyd (Sep 25, 2011)

A view from the office.:


----------



## billyd (Sep 25, 2011)

Pro-tech Pusher Cam:


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

I suggested a reality show a while back starring the "bird", got turned down,said they didn't do fantasy shows. Might make it as a cartoon though!


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

billyd;1817837 said:


> A view from the office.:


Took me a minute to realize you're in a backhoe.


----------



## billyd (Sep 25, 2011)

Camden;1817874 said:


> Took me a minute to realize you're in a backhoe.


That's all we use, get 2 hoes for price of 1 wheel loader. And believe that's a 12' pusher on it. Looks on the video as if I'm using just the bucket.


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

Camden;1817874 said:


> Took me a minute to realize you're in a backhoe.


X2 I couldn't figure out why he was going so far in reverse with the arms up?

Then I couldn't figure out why they were refueling mid storm.

Then I couldn't figure out why he was pushing towards the front of the store.


----------



## billyd (Sep 25, 2011)

That storm we got 4' in 30hrs, we was out of room, at a busy Walmart didn't help much.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

leigh;1817867 said:


> I suggested a reality show a while back starring the "bird", got turned down,said they didn't do fantasy shows. Might make it as a cartoon though!


:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## gc3 (Dec 6, 2007)

He must be on the LawnSite forum during the summer. Can't wait till he comes back during the winter with some more entertainment.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

billyd;1817881 said:


> That storm we got 4' in 30hrs, we was out of room, at a busy Walmart didn't help much.


Weird, cuz the description says 2".


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

2 whole inches in a 30 hour period?

If that's the case it sound like a cake salting event. That site shouldn't have had the chance of being unsafe and needed plowing.


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

Longae29;1817880 said:


> X2 I couldn't figure out why he was going so far in reverse with the arms up?
> 
> Then I couldn't figure out why they were refueling mid storm.
> 
> Then I couldn't figure out why he was pushing towards the front of the store.


X's three...


----------



## snoworks1 (Jul 11, 2009)

My cousin is in the movie business, he's been a producer for over 28 years. I was just talking to him the other day and he was talking about pilots. He said that all the major networks and cable stations are continually looking for reality tv series. He asked me about my brother in laws hot rod shop and if I thought it would make for good tv. I said that I did not think so, there was not enough drama there to keep people interested. He told me that car and or bike shows are the most preferred among networks. 

Maybe I should pitch my snowplowing company instead. I guess the real problem is you don't have any time to break for interviews and or camera time, due to the fact that you have a certain window of time to service your clients.


----------



## billyd (Sep 25, 2011)

TCLA;1818051 said:


> 2 whole inches in a 30 hour period?
> 
> If that's the case it sound like a cake salting event. That site shouldn't have had the chance of being unsafe and needed plowing.


4 feet in 30hrs... That was the end of the storm we were all eager to get some sleep. It was a blizzard...


----------



## billyd (Sep 25, 2011)

We in the lake effect snow band here and lake Ontario never froze last season. I averaged 100hrs a week from November to march. We ain't no rookies here I been doing it for 18 yrs, but as we all know when your sleep deprived ya don't think right. And yep your right I asked myself the same thing what the hell was I doing.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Interesting indeed. 

One would almost think that in an area like Watertown, that 2" after a 30" dumping wouldn't be a big deal. 

Pretty small piles after 30".


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

billyd;1818196 said:


> We in the lake effect snow band here and lake Ontario never froze last season. I averaged 100hrs a week from November to march. We ain't no rookies here I been doing it for 18 yrs, but as we all know when your sleep deprived ya don't think right. And yep your right I asked myself the same thing what the hell was I doing.


I hope I have a year like that for my last year of plowing before I hang it up!2000 hrs x 150$ an hr =300,000$payup Sheesh I would have enough extra to help Grandview recover from his seasonal contract disaster! :crying:


----------



## billyd (Sep 25, 2011)

Salt would of saved a lot of work. But when our government put a stop to all salt sales, so they could stock pile in NYC. There's only one choice to do, plow it. We had a limited amount of salt last year. Somewhere around 200 ton for the season. We had an ice storm and a record breaking snow fall for the season. The lot that I did pusher cam with that was a weird snow, had 4" a mile up the road and about an 1" or so on that property. 

Now back to our original discussion, I have a guy that's willing to help me with a pilot but I need footage. It be great to get some footage from other areas. It be neat to see how others deal with winter. Like I said we only use backhoes, skid steers, compact tractors and trucks. Along with the 3 snowblower crews. I got head mounts for them this year.. But on a side note I wouldn't mind a cake walk season.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

There's already been a show

It's about two trucks clearing a dangerous pass in the mountains


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Based on that video, it will never fly. The only ones who might go for 10 minutes of that kind of "action" are guys from PS that have no life and are addicted to plow porn.


----------



## billyd (Sep 25, 2011)

Mark Oomkes;1818225 said:


> Based on that video, it will never fly. The only ones who might go for 10 minutes of that kind of "action" are guys from PS that have no life and are addicted to plow porn.


Based on my videos that was just me playing with my go pro.


----------



## jasonz (Nov 5, 2010)

When I was with the company I used to plow for we actively pursued it, we actually auditioned for a production company. They had a few companies lined up and were trying to produce a pilot but it never got off the ground. I assumed the producers probably pitch a million ideas to the networks and hope something sticks and this idea just didn't stick. They were actually the production company behind Sons Of Guns and a couple other shows so if it was a good idea they probably could have gotten it on the air.


----------



## 94gt331 (Oct 21, 2011)

Mark Oomkes;1818225 said:


> Based on that video, it will never fly. The only ones who might go for 10 minutes of that kind of "action" are guys from PS that have no life and are addicted to plow porn.


You seem to be very negative there mark, just saying...


----------



## NickSnow&Mow (Jul 12, 2014)

i thought it was a loader lol


----------



## NickSnow&Mow (Jul 12, 2014)

Camden;1817874 said:


> Took me a minute to realize you're in a backhoe.





Whiffyspark;1818219 said:


> There's already been a show
> 
> It's about two trucks clearing a dangerous pass in the mountains


whats it called?


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

NickSnow&Mow;1818967 said:


> whats it called?


Snowmen or something like that. It was very very boring.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Banksy;1818982 said:


> Snowmen or something like that. It was very very boring.


It stared Grandview and what's his name....

Surprising, Grandview was very shy and not a people person......


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

That was king of the intent (showing the life of..) with project snofighter. Of course without the TV budget and helicopters with cameras flying around.. But it was still done professionally, with what seemed to be a surprisingly generous budget.

That was pitched several times, without any outcome. However shortly after that "Jupiter Entertainment" put out a casting call on SIMA Facebook page. It read to the effect of looking for snow removal companies for a reality show, I recall a mention of being preferably family owned/operated, amount of equipment, etc...

Never heard/saw anything since.


----------



## 94gt331 (Oct 21, 2011)

merrimacmill;1821464 said:


> That was king of the intent (showing the life of..) with project snofighter. Of course without the TV budget and helicopters with cameras flying around.. But it was still done professionally, with what seemed to be a surprisingly generous budget.
> 
> That was pitched several times, without any outcome. However shortly after that "Jupiter Entertainment" put out a casting call on SIMA Facebook page. It read to the effect of looking for snow removal companies for a reality show, I recall a mention of being preferably family owned/operated, amount of equipment, etc...
> 
> Never heard/saw anything since.


I loved project snow fighter, I hope that they make another one. I enjoyed your clips of your company in there Collin! That video was put together very well. There's alot in the snow buisiness that people don't know about that snow contractors could share and even entertain also.


----------



## NickSnow&Mow (Jul 12, 2014)

94gt331;1821659 said:


> I loved project snow fighter, I hope that they make another one. I enjoyed your clips of your company in there Collin! That video was put together very well. There's alot in the snow buisiness that people don't know about that snow contractors could share and even entertain also.


I also love it


----------



## NJSnowMgt (Aug 25, 2014)

I always thought it would be a neat idea.. it would be good for at least one season... likely requiring multiple contractors to film and open themselves up for criticism.. I wouldn't want the whole show to be about us though, nothing goes perfect and it could be construed as UN-professional not just by others in the business, but mainly future clients that hear about the show through public channels.


----------



## fireball (Jan 9, 2000)

How could plow porn be negative


----------

